# Looking to Trade for a Bow..



## flyboy (Oct 17, 2011)

hello im new to the archery scene and i am looking for a Bow. 

I have a couple fth wheel hitches i am looking to trade or sell... one is an auto glide hitch that automatically slides back when you turn and comes back forward when you go back straight. it's been used maybe half a summer and is brand new. they retail for 1800$ new and i was asking $650.00 the other is just a standard 16k hitch almost new.. i have bed rails brand new in box and a couple different bolt kits. let me know thanks Brandon 

p.m me if interested, i live in the davis co. area..... clearfield


----------

